# HAMACHI with FIFA 2009 help



## himanshu_game (Dec 23, 2008)

plz .tell me how to play fifa 2009 with HAMACHI

already installed and created network.

PLZZZZ>>>

trying from 5-6 hrs


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: HAMACHI with FIFA 2009(PLZZZZZZZZZZ> HELP>> URGENT PLZZZZZZZ> HELP*

araam se yaar.

Have you installed EA online components?


----------



## himanshu_game (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: HAMACHI with FIFA 2009(PLZZZZZZZZZZ> HELP>> URGENT PLZZZZZZZ> HELP*



gaurav_indian said:


> araam se yaar.
> 
> Have you installed EA online components?



OPTION IS THERE 4 MULTIPLAYER


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: HAMACHI with FIFA 2009(PLZZZZZZZZZZ> HELP>> URGENT PLZZZZZZZ> HELP*



himanshu_game said:


> OPTION IS THERE 4 MULTIPLAYER



hmm can you and your friend log in to hamachi network?


----------



## himanshu_game (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: HAMACHI with FIFA 2009(PLZZZZZZZZZZ> HELP>> URGENT PLZZZZZZZ> HELP*

YA
EVERTHING lookING RIGHT IN HAMACHI WINDOW
I CAN SEETHE NAME


----------



## himanshu_game (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: HAMACHI with FIFA 2009(PLZZZZZZZZZZ> HELP>> URGENT PLZZZZZZZ> HELP*

YA
EVERTHING lookING RIGHT IN HAMACHI WINDOW
I CAN SEETHE NAME


----------



## himanshu_game (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: HAMACHI with FIFA 2009(PLZZZZZZZZZZ> HELP>> URGENT PLZZZZZZZ> HELP*

YA
EVERTHING lookING RIGHT IN HAMACHI WINDOW
I CAN SEETHE NAME

PLZZZ>  come on GMAIL or YAHoo


----------



## amrawtanshx (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: HAMACHI with FIFA 2009(PLZZZZZZZZZZ> HELP>> URGENT PLZZZZZZZ> HELP*

^^
As soon as sumone hosts(In UR Hamachi network) ... U need to join within 10 secs or U wont b able to join ...(For FIFA 09 only)
Just by creating a Hamachi network u wont b able to join .. It has to be hosted by somebody too.


----------



## max_demon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: HAMACHI with FIFA 2009(PLZZZZZZZZZZ> HELP>> URGENT PLZZZZZZZ> HELP*

^^ Looks you are new to the inrernet>>>>


----------



## himanshu_game (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: HAMACHI with FIFA 2009(PLZZZZZZZZZZ> HELP>> URGENT PLZZZZZZZ> HELP*



max_demon said:


> ^^ Looks you are new to the inrernet>>>>



HAhhahahahhaahha



amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> As soon as sumone hosts(In UR Hamachi network) ... U need to join within 10 secs or U wont b able to join ...(For FIFA 09 only)
> Just by creating a Hamachi network u wont b able to join .. It has to be hosted by somebody too.



PLEASE TELL ME THE FULL PROCEDURE YAAR

PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz..


----------



## amrawtanshx (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: HAMACHI with FIFA 2009(PLZZZZZZZZZZ> HELP>> URGENT PLZZZZZZZ> HELP*



max_demon said:


> ^^ Looks you are new to the inrernet>>>>



What makes u think that ?

@ Himanshu_game

1.Join any of the network in Hamachi with atleast some members online.
2.Go to Game Modes<Multiplayer<Direct IP<Enter Name.
From here U can either host or join sumone ... U should know who is hostin in that particular network.Hamachi shows that particular person's IP .. Copy it and add it to NEW in Direct IP(Name mein kuch bhi .. And in IP .. Write the IP of person hosting).
3.As soon he hosts .. Join within 10secs .There should be a good communication so that u can join in 10 secs.(Its applicable for FIFA 09 .. In other guys u can join anytime  ).
BTW .. If u  host make sure other online members interested join u in 10secs.
4.Dont minimise game while playing or u wil lose ur connection.
Share ur xFire id(If u dont have it .. Do make it .. Its useful) .. I can tell u about other MP games there.


----------



## himanshu_game (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: HAMACHI with FIFA 2009(PLZZZZZZZZZZ> HELP>> URGENT PLZZZZZZZ> HELP*



amrawtanshx said:


> What makes u think that ?
> 
> @ Himanshu_game
> 
> ...



I HAVE NOW!!!!!
It IS gamestill
k
WANNA PLAY
i have MANY games
CS 1.6,far cry2,grid,flatout ULTIMATE CARNAGE,undercover,fifa 09,pr evo 09,AOE etc


----------



## max_demon (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: HAMACHI with FIFA 2009(PLZZZZZZZZZZ> HELP>> URGENT PLZZZZZZZ> HELP*



amrawtanshx said:


> What makes u think that ?



I ment for that ZZZZZZZZZ>>>>>>>> Guy


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jan 2, 2009)

is d prob solved ??

procedure given by amra.. is correct

to join more hamachi networks see my post " all hamachi networks post inside"
it has many good networks run by different members of digit


----------



## himanshu_game (Jan 5, 2009)

techking_dinesh said:


> is d prob solved ??
> 
> procedure given by amra.. is correct
> 
> ...




no !
CANT PLAY USING HAMACHI
COM ONLINE ON YAHOO>


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 6, 2009)

^^
I wasnt able to play 09 with u as I play COD4/COD5/Crysis Wars mostly online.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jan 12, 2009)

i m online on yahoo on many times
but timings dont match

so u keep mailing as u do now


----------



## crazyfutu (Apr 2, 2009)

himanshu_game said:


> no !
> CANT PLAY USING HAMACHI
> COM ONLINE ON YAHOO>


Hi I m new in this forum ..
I just wanna tell I m big fan of fifa 09
Can we play online?
Plz tell ur time
Also we can play others game as well
Bye ----- abhik


----------



## himanshu_game (Apr 4, 2009)

email me
himanshu.game@gmail.com
just send a mail 2 hours before .
 i WIll see that


----------

